# Do you like Coldplay?



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I must confess they are one of my guilty pleasure bands. I think after Viva La Vida, their albums became utterly crap but the old albums are good for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

PresenTense said:


> ....the old albums are good for me. .[/IMG]


Same here...............


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

They seem to be one of those groups who become even more successful the more formulaic and dull they become (Kings of Leon must have been taking notes). I don't know of anyone under the age of 35 who admits to liking Coldplay but I find it a little strange that when they are seen on one of their tediously regular festival appearances in the UK it's the predominantly twentysomethings at the front belting out the words with gusto.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> They seem to be one of those groups who become even more successful the more formulaic and dull they become (Kings of Leon must have been taking notes). I don't know of anyone under the age of 35 who admits to liking Coldplay but I find it a little strange that when they are seen on one of their tediously regular festival appearances in the UK it's the predominantly twentysomethings at the front belting out the words with gusto.


I love the first Kings Of Leon albums and they got really bad at songwriting as time went by.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

PresenTense said:


> I must confess they are one of my guilty pleasure bands. I think after Viva La Vida, their albums became utterly crap but the old albums are good for me.


I like Coldplay and I do think that their last 2 albums ("Ghost Stories" and "A Head Full of Dreams" are at par, if not better than their first three albums. Also, the latest album of Kings of Leon, "Walls" is way better than their first two albums.


----------



## Daniel Atkinson (Dec 31, 2016)

No I absolutely don't, they're on my bad side with popular music. I don't have an elitist or nihilistic view against pop music, quite the opposite.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I think after Viva La Vida, their albums became utterly crap but the old albums are good for me.


Completely agree on this one!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Parachutes *** (out of *****)
A Rush of Blood to the Head ****1/2
X&Y *****
Viva la Vida or Death and All His Friends ****
Mylo Xyloto **1/2
Ghost Stories *1/2
A Head Full of Dreams *1/2

I liked them.... back then...


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I disagree with many of you here, I think because of my age and everything that _Mylo Xyloto_ personaly meant for me. After that album they kind of just made one or two hit songs instead of cohesive albums (_A Sky Full of Stars_ always cheers me up but it makes no sense to put it in Ghost Stories, and _Hymn For The Weekend_ was a slow grower). Little else from then.
I did listen to the old ones remastered. I do not get a lot about _X&Y_ but _'Blood'_ rocks. Also _Viva la Vida_ is a great album effort.

I wonder what will it be of The XX and if they will give in (with success or not) to mainstream.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Nah...Too feminine in performance and outlook/voice and music/lyrics are pretty slim...


----------

